# Ashida Kim.



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

I don't know what to make of this parody site.

I found this PG-13 link amusing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2002)

Are you sure thats a parody site?  seemed a bit large to me...  Dunno.  :shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Are you sure thats a parody site?  seemed a bit large to me...  Dunno. *



Honestly, I wasn't sure until I saw the amorous adventures link. Then I figured it must be.

If I'm wrong, please don't tell me.


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh my....Ashida Kim.

Believe it or not, he takes himself quite seriously.  Is he affiliated in any way, shape or form with real Ninpo?  Not a chance..

Everything he states is wrong.  He basically tried to hitch on to the "Ninja 80's Boom" bandwagon.  He tends to target kids with some mis-direction in their life...and unfortunately they fall into it.

The guy is an extreme nutcase.  A few years back, I sent him an email asking for lineage references (for a good chuckle), his response was less the cordial 

He's written some books about "ninjitsu"...pretty commical stuff.  Definately great stuff to read outloud at parties with beer and whatnot.  Makes for good laughs.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 20, 2002)

Every time I went to the bookstore with my buds, I'd wander off to the MA section (alright, sports section, but that's where they are, dammit!) and my friends would eventually wander over to look for the latest Ashida Kim book.

It's a pity they weren't classified as comedy...they would have sold much better and proven much more useful that way.

I heard he was based out of Tampa, or the Tampa area.  Why does that area have so many goofs?

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2002)

His site says he studied under Count Dante--I can't believe it's serious. I knew the Ashida Kim Ninja books were an attempt to cash in on the fad. Can this site truly be serious?

Biography:
http://www.ashidakim.com/dojopress/msg1.html


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh man... I thought the name sounded familiar.... Double checked my "maybe buy list"  He's got a few on there.

:rofl: 

This saves me some $$


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 21, 2002)

Count Dante...

Ashida teaches something called "Kata Dante"...which is killing your opponent 34092384234 different ways in 10 seconds or some such nonsense.  I've seen a moving gif of the kata...and nothing at all would be anywhere effective.

Unfortunately he's just a little boy that never decided to grow up.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2002)

Dammit, I used to know Kim's real name.  If I remember correctly, he isn't the least bit Asian. I'll see what I can dig up.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2002)

This is from RMA, so get a few grains of salt:

Ashida Kim = Christopher Hunter

As of 1997, he was operating out of Lakeland, FL.

Apparently, back before the name change and at the beginning of the 'ninja boom', he wrote a book under his real name called The Ninja Training Manual or somesuch.  Hold on.  I'll see if I can find anything on that...

...searching...

...got it.

Okay, Ninja Training Manual was written in the mid-90's. I think he was trying to write under his real name in a pathetic attempt to get some credibility.  After all, how many 'koga ryu' masters do you know with a Japanese first name and Korean last name and don't have a single drop of Asian blood in them?

It's so sad, it's funny.  And vice-versa.

Cthulhu

PS - check out the library forum for a link I posted there.


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 21, 2002)

> After all, how many 'koga ryu' masters do you know with a Japanese first name and Korean last name and don't have a single drop of Asian blood in them?



How many Koga ryu masters are there that aren't dead.....along with the school itself? 

The Koga ryu densho and makimono are in a museum in Tokyo.  Doesn't sound too "alive" to me.

Fujita sensei was the last Soke of Koga ryu.  Fujita sensei, his seniors *and* the school of Koga ryu died in 1969 from a car wreck.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2002)

I've heard the name Fujita connected to Koga ryu before, but didn't know that bit of info.  THANKS! 

Are there any reputable resources (in English) on the Koga Ryu?  Particularly, history, philosphy, and differences from modern day ninjutsu.

When I was living in Japan, all the movies and cartoons with ninjutsu talked about 'Iga this' and 'Koga that', and I've always been interested in factual information along these lines.

Cthulhu


----------



## Jay Bell (Jan 21, 2002)

An excellent historical article on Koga ryu was written by Don Roley -- Click here


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks a lot!  I'll check it out tomorrow...er...later today.  Had a 2.5 hour drive today, and I need my shut-eye.

Thanks again,

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *Ashida teaches something called "Kata Dante"...which is killing your opponent 34092384234 different ways in 10 seconds*



So you're saying that he's teaching kenpo?   

I've seen a moving .gif of part of it on the referenced web site. I don't understand how he gets from Black Dragon kung fu to him being a ninja.

If it _is_ serious, how can one explain the sexually explicit "Amorous Adventures of Ashida Kim" tape? It's beyond the pale.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2002)

This is too much:

$10,000 Challenge 

Oh I wish I had some money!

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2002)

Oh, it gets better!  Just check out the whole site:

Ashida Kim (snicker) 

The links are just as funny, if not more so!

:rofl:
:lol:


Cthulhu


----------



## Jason Chambers (Jan 21, 2002)

I, personally, cannot believe this stuff is still "news" to some people.


----------



## Don Rearic (Jan 22, 2002)

Pardon my French, I _can_ be fluent when necessary, someone on a forum in a distant galaxy once referred to "Ashida Kim" as, "_I Sh*tta Kitten_" and I just thought that described some of the stuff that surrounds him nicely.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 22, 2002)

Well we haven't done enough yet to get on the official Sh*t list.  We must try harder.


----------



## tonbo (May 16, 2002)

Oh, boy.

Well, I'd take the challenge, if I had the money......and a lobotomy before-hand.

What it DOESN'T say on there is how the Challenger can be declared winner....says lots of ways that Kim can.

Also, interesting point about all his "alley" fights that he won, only to have the loser say how he was beaten.  So, if Kim is taken up on his challenge and loses, will he willingly sign something legal that admits defeat?  I didn't see that anywhere....

What a goon.

Oh, wait.  Shouldn't have said that.....now the ninjas are gonna get me.  I'd better practice up my moves.....time to rent TENCHU from BlockBuster Video again and get my reflexes up!!!

 

Peace--


----------



## Klondike93 (May 17, 2002)

First he tries to get $25,000 from you as an "appearance" fee.

Second is his "appearance" fee of $10,000 cause he's a pro ya know  

Third he figures you won't try to do it I guess :shrug: 

Fourth he probably gets half of the gate reciepts.

Fifth  "Ashida Kim will be declared the winner in the event of a 5-second pinfall, submission by the opponent using matte or pat-out, if the opponent is unable to answer the bell, if the opponent is knocked out or rendered unconscious by a choke or stranglehold for a standard referee's 10-count, if the Ringside Physician determines he is unable to continue, if he fails to appear for the match, or is disqualified for unsportsmanlike conduct. No judges, no holds barred, last man standing is the Champ."  
*So who picks the ref, yeah he does I'll bet he won't agree to it otherwise* 

And his last statement "So, if you want a piece of my ****, come on up and get you a bite, 'cause I got plenty.", must mean he's got a big butt and will try to sit on you  :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## Hansson (Aug 28, 2002)

Yeah, I know the whole Ashida Kim stuff is old news. I just got shocked when I got into his forums and discovered that he really has a devoted fanbase. Loyal belivers that stick up for him and call themselves 'ninjas'. As someone stated above in this thread, a lot of these loyals sound much like misdirected children (there is talk about satan and stuff like that). In the middle of everything Ashida Kim steps in and hurls insults to those objecting him.

I also read about the Ninja Temple 2001 where Ashida Kim tells about their summer ninja camp. If you got nothing better to do, read the quote...  



> "We aren't looking for Kung Fu Killers here," he said. "We have shown you the Dance of Death so that you may defend yourself. Now we shall teach you the Dance of Life." He performed several magic tricks and instructed the class in the technique of Kasumi, which means, "to cloud the mind." By these means any attacker can be overcome.
> 
> The trick is to "make him blink."
> 
> In that instant, you duck away to cover and vanish, or escape by running away. Thereby achieving Ninja Invisibility. To practice this, one simulates a "metsubishi-ko," or Black Egg, filled with blinding powders, an old Ninja trick. The practice method is to throw a dry washcloth, which flies aerodynamically much like a handful of sand, an improvised version of the same technique.


----------



## Hansson (Aug 28, 2002)

Take a look at some of his ninjas...

Ninjas allowing themselves to be photographed (according to author Kim) 

And the new ninja temple... 

Ninja temple


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 31, 2002)

I love the "ninja" in the Gung Fu shirt.  I seriously don't know what to think about this guy. I mean he seems to take himself seriously but he really doesn't present serious material.


Tony


----------



## blood shadow (Dec 2, 2007)

I think he just really likes cosplay and is too lazy to study real ninjutsu.


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Dec 4, 2007)

To put it bluntly this guy's a quack. Shamelessly he carries on and I see he now promoted himself to SOKE ....lol wow. Its guys like him that makes all the X kans and TSD look bad. If you don't believe me when I say he's a quack take a gander at this video...


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if he's a quack or just a charlatan. I'm inclined to think he _knows _he's fleecing the public and just doesn't care.


----------



## kamishinkan (Dec 5, 2007)

I haven't laughed that hard in some time.....Thanks for the Youtube clip!


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 5, 2007)

arnisador said:


> I'm not sure if he's a quack or just a charlatan. I'm inclined to think he _knows _he's fleecing the public and just doesn't care.



I would agree!  He has to know.


----------



## kamishinkan (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree as well, he must know!?!?!?

Still laughing at the clip


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 5, 2007)

I just watched the clip the floating is freaking great someone must submit that to americas funniest home videos.:wuguns::btg:


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 5, 2007)

I must say I was wrong this shows just how great he is 





 
:bazook:

Man I love these smiles


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 5, 2007)

newtothe dark said:


> I must say I was wrong this shows just how great he is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was about as exciting as this....

[yt]3GJOVPjhXMY[/yt]


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 5, 2007)

I almost hate to keep this going but after Bigs post I feel the need

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0TSnpwx45Q&feature=related


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 5, 2007)

newtothe dark said:


> I almost hate to keep this going but after Bigs post I feel the need
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0TSnpwx45Q&feature=related



Damn, I was just about to do that one!   I will leave it at that!


----------



## kamishinkan (Dec 5, 2007)

This stuff is too funny!!!! 
To bad some people believe this stuff is real???? :xtrmshock


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 5, 2007)

I have to say that I've not really seen any Ashida Kim video other than his 'talking head' stuff where he witters on in a semi-convincing fashion about the basic tenets that underpin any martial art.

Watching the levitation film tho' ... well ... I'm awed.  Why have I been wasting all these years studying crackpot Chinese and Japanese martial arts when I should've been giving money to him :lol:?

There are seriously people who buy into this stuff?  Where're Penn and Teller when you need them?  Perhaps someone should drop them a line?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 5, 2007)

I just love those clips
It is always a good day when I can laugh


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 6, 2007)

He's such an idiot.  I just watched the one where he sticks his fingers in the squirrel trap.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Dec 6, 2007)

theres no need to flat out bash the man, so what if hes a goofball? having two or three threads devoted to his goofyness isn't going to change him, his site, or his students.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Dec 7, 2007)

You've got this colander filled with tomatoes, and you're just standing there shaking it back and forth, and all of a sudden you realize you're in a movie theater, and people are telling you "will you sit the hell down and be quiet, we're trying to watch a movie here". It's not the quiet type of tomatoes, it's the ones that go "RRRRRRAAAAAAAAAGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!" when you least expect it. 
Then you peel one of them open, and you'll often find that there's this little guy sitting in there who's trying to make it look like he isn't sitting in there, he's like "no, don't mind me, I'm just sitting in my office, counting my keychains and minding my own business..." And so you're like "well, looks like I'm going to have to bring this one back", and so you go back to the store and say that you want to return the tomato because there's this little guy sitting inside who's trying to make it look like he isn't really sitting there. And they're like "and who are you...?"
And you're like "who, me? No, I'm not here..."


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 7, 2007)

what can I say about Ashida Kim other than he has made a hell of a lot more money selling books than I have


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 7, 2007)

Grey Eyed Bandit said:


> You've got this colander filled with tomatoes, and you're just standing there shaking it back and forth, and all of a sudden you realize you're in a movie theater, and people are telling you "will you sit the hell down and be quiet, we're trying to watch a movie here". It's not the quiet type of tomatoes, it's the ones that go "RRRRRRAAAAAAAAAGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!" when you least expect it.
> Then you peel one of them open, and you'll often find that there's this little guy sitting in there who's trying to make it look like he isn't sitting in there, he's like "no, don't mind me, I'm just sitting in my office, counting my keychains and minding my own business..." And so you're like "well, looks like I'm going to have to bring this one back", and so you go back to the store and say that you want to return the tomato because there's this little guy sitting inside who's trying to make it look like he isn't really sitting there. And they're like "and who are you...?"
> And you're like "who, me? No, I'm not here..."


 


GEB have to hand it to you you are the posting king lol.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Dec 8, 2007)

tshadowchaser said:


> what can I say about Ashida Kim other than he has made a hell of a lot more money selling books than I have


 
You think the guy in the loonie bin who believes he's Napoleon is PO-ed because he doesn't get paid for running France?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 9, 2007)

lol


----------



## hailmike (Dec 9, 2007)

i'm completely speechless after watching those videos. the 'ninja magic' video was the icing on the cake. i can't believe he has followers at all.


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Dec 16, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> I have to say that I've not really seen any Ashida Kim video other than his 'talking head' stuff where he witters on in a semi-convincing fashion about the basic tenets that underpin any martial art.
> 
> Watching the levitation film tho' ... well ... I'm awed. Why have I been wasting all these years studying crackpot Chinese and Japanese martial arts when I should've been giving money to him :lol:?
> 
> There are seriously people who buy into this stuff? Where're Penn and Teller when you need them? Perhaps someone should drop them a line?


 LOL!  Yep, even to this very day, there are people that buy into this line of crap.  You'd be suprised............. Oh well. Most budoka usually end up with the teacher that they deserve.


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Dec 16, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> That was about as exciting as this....
> 
> [yt]3GJOVPjhXMY[/yt]


 
Dude, that is freaking HILARIOUS!


----------



## jim777 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've heard of this guy in the past, but really knew nothing of him. That levitation video is absolutely unbelievable, I don't know what to think after having seen it. How could anyone possibly look at that and think this guy is anything but a con artist?! It's so obvious, and the one witht he "light saber fight"...WTF?! Did you see the comment "does that guy have cerebral palsy?" 

I'd like to see this guy try and 'ninja up' any of the 1st Dan's where I train. :lol:


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 17, 2007)

jim777 said:


> I've heard of this guy in the past, but really knew nothing of him. That levitation video is absolutely unbelievable, I don't know what to think after having seen it...



This puts me to mind of the short-lived natural law party, which ran many candidates in the federal election here years. The co-founder of the Canadian branch of the party was the late illusionist Doug Henning. During the campaign they touted healing benefits of Yogic Flying, which seemed to require a lot of exertion. Apparently, the party also fielded candidates in the US and the UK.

Yogic flying in action: 




The Natural Law Party of Canada: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natural_Law_Party_of_Canada


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Dec 18, 2007)

jim777 said:


> I'd like to see this guy try and 'ninja up' any of the 1st Dan's where I train. :lol:


That's what the hell i'm talkin' about! Assuming that your talking about Ashita Kim, unbelievably, this guy has "dojo"( if you wanna call it that) even as far away as Germany and South Africa.  Even though, you gotta give the man credit. He's been able to dupe people with his con for the better part of 20 years.
 This man would get himself KILLED trying to dance with someone from 'Buj'.


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 18, 2007)

It is really ashame with all the waza and what not in the Buj we still keep coming back to AK I know I am as bad as the next guy. I wish we could drop the smoke and HE would dissappear but not so lucky.


----------



## Albertus (Jan 3, 2008)

Cthulhu said:


> This is from RMA, so get a few grains of salt:
> 
> Ashida Kim = Christopher Hunter
> 
> ...


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (Jan 3, 2008)

"Ashida Kim = Christopher Hunter"

********* also claims that Ashida Kim is also know as Radford Davis.

"As of 1997 he was operating out of Lakeland, Fl."

Just my luck that this guys operates in my area...but actually he's based out of Lake Alfred which is only 20 minutes from Lakeland. I once encountered an individual named Pedro who was in jail here and there and sometimes comes to visit at the jail back when I was working as a Detention Deputy for Polk County. I once noticed he had a NIN kanji on the back of his neck and I asked him what that meant. He said that he studied Ninjutsu or should I say Ninjitsu...lol. I asked him who his instructor was but I don't remember the name but he said that his instructor was trained by "Grandmaster Ashida Kim" All I could say was...WOW!


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 4, 2008)

That bag over his head was a great idea, he should wear it at all times. 
Still moves like a yellow belt who is too full of himself after his first grading tho.


----------



## makimaki (Jan 4, 2008)

:karate::machgunr:verkill:


----------



## DaleDugas (Jan 14, 2008)

Kim is nothing but a mouthboxing blowhard who has visions of grandeur.  He is no ninja anything as he never trained in an actual Ninpo Ryu Ha but made up his training.

In one of this early books his black belt gave it away.  On it was the Korean characters for Tae Kwon Do.

Enough said.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 14, 2008)

DaleDugas said:


> In one of this early books his black belt gave it away.  On it was the Korean characters for Tae Kwon Do.
> 
> Enough said.



LOL!

That hurts, hehe.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 14, 2008)

This is the thread that never ends
Yes it goes on and on, my friend...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 14, 2008)

Kreth said:


> This is the thread that never ends
> Yes it goes on and on, my friend...


 
Let it die!  Please!


----------

